# Biloxi, MS Officer killed outside police station



## USM C-2 (Oct 27, 2010)

BREAKING OVERNIGHT: Police searching for suspect after Biloxi police officer shot, killed

Photos of suspect in link. Not much info at this time but I'm guessing investigators are hard at work and the manhunt is on.

Remember to never let your guard down, boys and girls.


----------



## USM C-2 (Oct 27, 2010)

Facebook post from a friend, ten minutes ago, shooter is in custody.


----------



## Joel98 (Mar 2, 2011)

USM C-3 said:


> Facebook post from a friend, ten minutes ago, shooter is in custody.


Goooood


----------



## USM C-2 (Oct 27, 2010)

Too quick - shooter is NOT in custody at this time. BPD press conference ongoing.


----------



## USM C-2 (Oct 27, 2010)

WATCH LIVE: Police give update after Biloxi officer killed last night

Live press conference.


----------



## USM C-2 (Oct 27, 2010)

More cop grapevine rumors that the shooter is holed up in a house and surrounded. Nothing official yet.


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

They call the ACLU Response Team yet..?


----------



## USM C-2 (Oct 27, 2010)

CCCSD said:


> They call the ACLU Response Team yet..?


I don't think the ACLU responds to these down here.


----------



## USM C-2 (Oct 27, 2010)

Despite all the cop grapevine rumors, still no arrest. But, the suspect has been identified and a warrant has been issued. His name and photo are blowing up on social media down here, and the reward is up to $35,000. 

From past experience, he won't last long on the run. I won't post the sort of things that are being done, but I know there's a huge team of our brothers and sisters working themselves as hard as they can to take this guy off the streets.


----------



## USM C-2 (Oct 27, 2010)

Officially reported in custody. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

USM C-3 said:


> I don't think the ACLU responds to these down here.


Oh...Southern Poverty Law Center then...


----------

